
Margaret Atwood Discussing the Handmaid’s Tale in 1986 - luketheobscure
https://studsterkel.wfmt.com/programs/margaret-atwood-discussing-handmaids-tale
======
deogeo
> Margaret Atwood discusses her book "The Handmaid's Tale" and the real life
> and biblical events that inspired it.

I'm assuming the 'real life events' are simply the Middle East?

